# I scream you scream we can ALL scream for ICECREAM



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I always thought I would never be one of these for paying much attention to the many thousands of different reserach findings but I have to say I am mega impressed with the findings which states that eating full fat icream can help increase fertility.

Yippee so lets all tuck in     

Stay positive girls this is a naughty pleasure we all have an excuse to indulge in

Mrs Hopeful xxx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Mrs Hopeful

I 2 heard about the ice-cream malarky, going out 2mora 2 fill me trolley, already cracked a tub of lush chocolate scrummy ice-cream open 2nite, mmmmm....!!!! 

Stuff healthy poo, I'm gonna fill me tum with yum!!!!

LOl Lilyflower xxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

oh yes lets all fill up on yummy ice- cream.  I also heard it  said that low fat diets had a part in infertility too - so girls ditch the scales and lets get munching  

x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I also got some ice cream today after I heard the news.  
I was off work today cause I got the flu feel terrible so I've got an extra tub. One strawberry and cream and one blueberry.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Why do you think I went to Tesco's tonight    .. got some full fat delicious creamy vanilla icecream with cream in it yummy   lots of my friends sent me a text saying it is official icecream is good for fertility get out and buy some .. so off I went dutifully .. such a hardship it was ... funny thing is I have only just finished the last lot as had a sudden fancy for it a couple of weeks ago and ate it every night !!  We can also pretend we are on   eating it    
Cat x


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya you ice-cream munching nutters!!!  

Went 2 asda 2day, the freezer is crammed with yummy ice-cream, full fat milk in the fridge 4 the first time ever, full fat yoghurts    

You know this is gonna be goooood!!! If i don't end up like a house when i get BFP then i sure as heck will b4 hand!!!  

You know something, i've never eaten full fat stuff as i don't really like it, i always choose 2 get low fat stuff as i like the taste better, maybe this has been my problem eh?  

Well, good luck 2 all you's, never know, change of approach and there maybe lot more BFP's on the way  
  

LOL Lily xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have already put on lots of weight since being on clomid ..so as great as this is ..I am horrified at how much weight I might put on !! so maybe need to eat loads of veg all day and then loads of icecream for pudding ! 
Cat x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, if the boffins think its good for fertility, I guess I will have to force myself. 
Hoorah! for love handles and wobbly bits!!!!!


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

This is sooo crazy, my gran phoned wednesday night to tell me she had watched two seperate hospital programmes (tv is her life) and the doctors had said full fat milk, ice-cream and yogurts are the way to go re fertility, well i really should take her more seriously as it seems from this thread you've all heard that too - Go Grandma.....!!!!

Looks like the i'm off to Morrows for lots of yummies after all


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Been to Sainsbury and bought 2 tubs of full fat icecream this morning! Section was pretty hammered, so I think word is spreading!!


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Me too I got my cornish ice cream and I tell you there was not much left   

Enjoy your full fat weekends.

Mrs Hopeful

XX


----------

